# Assault on Santiago, (Orange County, CA)



## sojoSTOKERsprite (Dec 9, 2013)

Jesse and Sojo started the new year with an invite from Mike and Moria to climb Santiago Peak in SoCal. A warm day, lots of climbing (3700') and 7 miles to the top. The rugged terrain and 17 (yes, count em) switchbacks were a tandem challenging ride. Some hike-a-bike on gnarly patches and a dab or two needed yet completed the ride with big smiles. Thanks for the invitation...we hope to grab Mike and Moria and anyone else that wants to ride with us on the Mendocino Coast. Happy Tandem Trails 2U.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pix, guys! Thanks for posting 

We had a great time peak bagging and riding. Jesse and Sojo are some of the most psyched riders ever...and they hammered through stuff on their ECDM like it was a single bike. It was a great day with perfect weather and decent trail conditions. We rode Holy Jim to HAB Upper Holy Jim then on to the peak.

Sojo had dropped a glove high on the mountain, but we didn't see it on the way down. A week later I saw it hanging as an ornament on one of our local forest "christmas trees," so glove and owner have been reunited. Karma-go-round...

We're really psyched to experience some of the redwood country up in Mendocino County. Thanks, Jesse and Sojo!

On that note...

The "regional exchange" is our favorite form of social riding. If anyone wants to visit Orange County, Moria and I will be happy to host some best-of riding. It's optimal all winter. During our off-season, you can return the favor at your local haunts. So, yea...you upper elevation/latitude teams, we're talking to you 

A good sampler of area riding here, courtesy of Mountain Bike Bill:

MountainBikeBill's Mountain biking Trail Reviews, Videos and Pictures

Check the SoCal and Orange County rides listed. Cheers...


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish we would have known we would have tagged along.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

DonP. said:


> Wish we would have known we would have tagged along.


Hey, Don...The season is just under way, and the mountain and trails will be there awhile (assuming the place doesn't combust). Can ride most weekend days. Holler if you see a window, and we'll charge it.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## sojoSTOKERsprite (Dec 9, 2013)

*Reply to She&I on Santiago Ride*

Ah, shucks. Your words are kind, Mike. We were just hoping to keep up with your strong and experienced team! Still, it is good to hear, since all of our riding has been "just us". It is great to have the chance to ride with another team, try new terrain and build up the skills needed to keep our ECdM moving smoothly and upright.

Our learning curve has been steep, with a bike that my 6'4" captain (mendobikesprite) cannot reach the ground from any comfortable upright position. Our wrecks have been epic and hilarious (tho usually in retro).

What we have noticed is that as we jump up a level or two in tandem skill we have to sometimes suffer a few more of these mishaps. As an unskilled mtbiker to start with (6months + or - on the tandem) I have probably caused a few of the more exciting and potentially avoidable crashes. With time, and lots of miles on the saddle, it is getting much safer to ride with me.

During the "Assault on Santiago" we had a good one where we fell off the downhill side of the trail. Stoker went on the steep downhill side and Captain went up trailside. Four long legs were all wrapped this way and that around the bike in a rather painful and seemingly impossible configuration to escape! This could have been an extended and painful extrication but we had our She&I tandem duo to the rescue. All together we managed to right ourselves with only a few dings to our pride and bodies.

Onward and upward. We are having a blast on this bike!

Now as we cruise miles of Mendo trail we'll sometimes say : "Wow! We want to bring Mike and Moria on this trail when they come up to ride. They are going to love this one!"



She&I said:


> Nice pix, guys! Thanks for posting
> 
> We had a great time peak bagging and riding. Jesse and Sojo are some of the most psyched riders ever...and they hammered through stuff on their ECDM like it was a single bike. It was a great day with perfect weather and decent trail conditions. We rode Holy Jim to HAB Upper Holy Jim then on to the peak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Tandem Teams*

The offer to ride with Mike and Moria or me and Sojo is the real deal! They have the SoCal destination to hope for, cabin at the trail head, miles of gnarly trails ,vistas and great people to ride with. We live in the redwoods on the ocean in Mendocino with mild summer temps for all day riding,mostly XC. Don't miss this invite if you are in the area, better yet make this your destination you will remember this for ever.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice run down, Sojo! Entertaining writing to boot (we laughed).

Thanks for the props, you two. We just do what's fun for us (as you know and also do). We definitely have you guys and Jackson Demo Forest on our radar. Hoping to realize that dream soon, but also grappling a certain other, um, large-ish project. So many trails...

Anyone who has the chance would be blowing it by not taking Jesse and Sojo up on a trail tour offer. Great people and accomplished riders. Happy to call them friends 

We'll be in touch and look forward to the next romp...in your 'hood, hopefully!

Cheers and happy trails until then,

M/m


----------

